
How the public is “being deceived” over GDP - gpresot
https://www.bigissue.com/opinion/public-deceived-gdp/
======
ggm
What GDP does is let you simplify inter economy comparison. It says nothing
about the income distribution profile inside the economies. I think the big
issue is on the money here, the distortion is really severe. I think anyone
leaving California because of rent/income disparity would agree.

